# REMUS Sport Exhaust for Audi TT and Audi TTS



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Hope you all enjoyed the holiday season. I just wanted to share some info with you on our recently released systems for both the Audi TT and the TTS. I will begin with the TT and then add info for the TTS at a later time. This system is compatible with the AUDI TT, type 8S, Coupe, FWD and Quattro. The connection tube will depend on weather you have a FWD or Quattro. Everything else is the the same for both. 

We offer this as an axle back or as a cat back with a racing tube to replace the front silencer. Your choice of either 102MM or 98MM tips. Feel free to contact me for special forum member pricing in exchange for pictures, video and sound files etc. I look forward to hearing from you!!

*Audi TT Video*














*045014 1500- Sportexhaust Centered L/R (without tips)*









*045014 1300- Racing Tube Instead of Front Silencer. Quattro Only*









*045114 0000- Connection Tube for Mounting on 2.0l TFSI 169 kW Quattro*









*045014 0000- Connection Tube for Mounting on 2.0l TFSI 169 kW FWD*









*0026 70CS-Tip Set L/R Each 1 tip Ø 102 mm Carbon Angled/Angled*









*0026 70SS- Tip Set L/R Each 1 tip Ø 102 mm Chrome Angled/Angled*









*0026 70SG- Tip Set L/R Each 1 tip Ø 102 mm Angled/Straight Cut Chromed*









*0026 98C- Tip Set L/R Each 1 tip Ø 98MM Street Race*









*0026 98CB- Tip Set L/R Each 1 tip Ø 98MM Street Race Black Chrome*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*REMUS Sport Exhaust Audi TTS*

Here is a video of the REMUS cat back system for the Audi TTS.


----------

